# Necessito de ajuda por favor



## NunoSilva (10 Out 2010 às 22:44)

Boas pessoal, este fim de semana tive um azar tinha a minha estação e passou uma rajada e lá me derrubou tudo anemometro, pluviometro e mastro só que o anemometro partiu-se todo mesmo todo "queda com cerca de 7mts" a estação é uma la crosse 2350 . onde posso comprar o anemometro é que não me dava mesmo jeito comprar a estação toda. Se algum dos colegas souber que me de uma mãozinha.Obrigado pessaol


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 23:27)

NunoSilva disse:


> Boas pessoal, este fim de semana tive um azar tinha a minha estação e passou uma rajada e lá me derrubou tudo anemometro, pluviometro e mastro só que o anemometro partiu-se todo mesmo todo "queda com cerca de 7mts" a estação é uma la crosse 2350 . onde posso comprar o anemometro é que não me dava mesmo jeito comprar a estação toda. Se algum dos colegas souber que me de uma mãozinha.Obrigado pessaol



Eu não sei nada sobre o hardware envolvido pois também sou novato nestas coisa , mas tenta ir a esta loja e pede-lhes se podem vender essas pesas visto que também vendem Estações la crosse   

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/component/contact/1-brightstar/1-brightstar-lda-brightstar-lda


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2010 às 00:16)

Dificilmente encontras peças pra essa estação, no máximo só nos EUA, nem na Europa encontras.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Out 2010 às 00:19)

Faz aqui uma pesquisa.

Boa Sorte.

http://global.ebay.com/


----------



## Lousano (11 Out 2010 às 00:45)

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/tx118-20.php

Penso que seja esse, mas envia-lhes um e-mail para confirmar.

Não sei é se compensará.


----------



## NunoSilva (11 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Boas pessoal desde ja obrigado pela vossa ajuda, talvez seja mais compensável comprar uma estação novo tive a ver no site e que me dizem deste :
http://www.bs-astro.com/loja?page=s...e=shop.flypage&category_id=98&product_id=1045

ou esta

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=1250&category_id=145


qual é mais rapida a fornecer dados, sei que as la crosse é de 7 em 7 seg. esta ultima alguem sabe será que é boazita ?


quem puder ajudar fico muito agradecido.


----------

